# Smiths



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Got my first smiths watch today, an empire, not sure of age but assuming 60s. 5 jewels so only ever a cheapish watch anyway - I only paid a few quid for it.










The crown is really worn and difficult to wind though - anybody know if it's possible to source a replacement without going down spare or repair route? Or best off getting something generic on there?

Also, I read the made in great Britain ones (as opposed to made in England) were mostly made by ingersoll - but I thought all empires were made at ystradgynlais?and can anybody age my watch?!

Cheers


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks a beauty that. I would say mach will help you. :thumbup:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers lucky I'm quite pleased with it


----------



## Elliot_243 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice one my gold astral says hi!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice indeed, that has a look to my eyes of the 1950s. Smith's nomenclature is very complicated, and I have heard of people confusing the Empire with the similarly named Imperial, which was at the top of their range. They are great little watches, and that one looks to be in very nice condition.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes a nice watch.

A new crown is not a problem , I've hundreads of them, so it should not be a problem for your local watch shop to do it for you.

Just find some one who's interested in doing the job, not some one who's interested in making money.

I've just serviced a ladies ETA movement for Â£20.00 ,so your job should not cost too much.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Smashing, cheers all - will try my watch shop. Not sure he'll have a spare crown about, last time I was in he gave me a dressing down over me bringing 'odd' watches in (it was a gub cal.75 that brought that on) and told me there was no chance of getting spare parts for a poljot 3133. Said I should buy Swiss watches that can be fixed easily 'like Rolex and tissot'... But he's always done a good job and he's local so hey!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

And here's my grandad's British Rail retirement watch - a Smith's De Luxe - from 1964. 9ct casing - it looks a little skew-whift in the case because I'd dismantled it to photograph it, and the movement hadn't been put back yet!


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Ooh I like that will - want a made in England one next, de luxe or imperial, prices seem to have got a bit rich since last time I looked a couple of years back though


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Deluxe and Everest prices are on the up, Imperials were always top of the range. You can still pick up a nice Astral at a decent price if you're lucky...as I was last year!


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Lovely looking astral - still see them on the bay at reasonable prices sometimes, I do like smiths


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

The Astral's certainly a nice watch. Here's the movement from my De Luxe - not a bad little thing:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The 12.15 calibre.^^^

A standard Smiths workhorse from 1946 on, first appeared with gilt plates in 1951. My Astral has this movement also. I believe there were different grades, but I might be mistaken.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Had an imperial through the post today...










Not the best photo mind, but in good nick and running lovely


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi just a quick pic of my Smiths Astral , lovely watches !!


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Smiths deluxe a460 Antarctic

I only identified it this morning, I found as non-working junk on ebay over ten years ago.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

I was frowned upon by a local watch shop owner when I said I liked smiths watches but found them to be quite expensive at Â£100+. I felt aged 5 again and stood in front of the headmaster.

I do like the op watch though and that deluxe is lovely.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

My dennison cased imperial back from service and repair and running bang on. It's a family heirloom and has gained a few bumps and scrapes over the years but is a great watch. So glad I had it fixed...)


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Well I now have a smiths watch, it's square with blue hands, 21 jewel, shockproof, found it in a car boot, works lovely, I will photograph it tomorrow and post,

I would love to know when what where and how. I don't want to know what it's worth as it's worth what I paid which was Â£12.

I know it's gold plate, (it says so between the lugs.

I got it back to the caravan ( I was on holiday) had a look at it moved it to let the wife sit down and dropped it in my tea !!!!.

I fished it straight out, popped the back off, no damage done, but no marking inside.

I also picked up a swiss emperor at the same time, that works quite nicely too.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Well hopefully some photos should follow.

Sorry for the low res, but hey ho.

Smiths 21 jewel shockproof, that's all I know. If anyone could add any info about the watch I would much appreciate any help.

The edge shot Shows lettering this says gold plate.


----------

